
Mathematicians Illuminate Deep Connection Between Classical And Quantum Physics - robg
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/10/081010081650.htm
======
iamwil
<http://www.aimath.org/news/que/>

Link to more pictures and links to their papers

------
swombat
Woah.

Well, I did a physics degree a few years ago, and all this stuff flew about a
mile over my head.

~~~
hugh
You're not alone.

